# Infj/istj communication



## shasha001 (Oct 19, 2010)

infj girl in need of tips to talk to an istj guy.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

It might be better to post this in the ISTJ forum. It doesn't really seem like many people frequent the SJ forum. Instead they go to the ISFJ/ISTJ/ESFJ/ESTJ forum. 

Also, you might want to do a thread search. I think there has been a thread on INFJ/ISTJ relationships.


----------

